# Who's Ready For Some Pictures? (OVERLOAD)



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I’ve turned into an even bigger photo freak. Lol If anyone gets tired of my pictures just let me know; I’ve been messing around with the settings and stuff so I end up with a ton of pictures. 

However I think Harrise will enjoy this thread because it’s full of Mahalo pictures!

It was finally really nice outside so I took Ted out with the others into the back to relax. Everyone just kind of chilled out, with the help of treats to get Mahalo’s ears up, I got pictures. 

Some how Ted steals my heart every time he looks up at me.









He’s my handsome little slug 









Ted and Mahalo are such buddies. Ted has a special relationship with Buster, Duncan, and Mahalo, a little bond with each of them.








*A lot more*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I set the treat bag down and like every other time Ted protects it. He doesn’t like anyone but me to get treats out of it and he’ll let it be known.









Buster: But Sr. Teddie may I please have a treat? I’ll give you kisses.
Teddie: Don’t even try it!









I called Ted and he turned around to give me the most dirty look. “MOM!”









As he walked back over to me; he turned around to find Buster sneaking into the bag.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

They each got a turn being a reindeer, Buster didn’t mind, at least not too much.









He sat all nice and proper too









Duncan wasn’t too thrilled though.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mahalo was the least bit impressed with those antlers on her head.

















Finally a shot with them on, but Ted was trying to pull them off.









Sit









*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

A cute head shot









And a true shot of her body shape. She’s not fat, just very stocky.









She says “NOT FAT!” 








* A few More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Then I took her inside and de-shed her for about 30 minutes. I had to stop because she had had enough; I could have easily done another 30 minutes of de-shedding on her.









Once she was outside though she was not going to let me catch her to bring her back in. lol









And a running shot to end this post. 








*All done* Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

good dawggggs... those are cute pics!!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

You've got a great looking bunch. I <3 Teddie...he reminds me of my mom's Oreo. Too adorable. Mahalo is just sooo cute.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! I love all the pictures. I thought Mahalo was a husky but then he looked like a husky/corgi mix! What breed is he?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

K9companions said:


> Beautiful dogs! I love all the pictures. I thought Mahalo was a husky but then he looked like a husky/corgi mix! What breed is he?


She is a Corgi/Malamute mix.  She turns 5 on Christmas day!!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Every time you post a pic of Duncan he steals my heart a little but more. He has such pleading eyes..

I love how part of your Mahalo hair pile is like.. leaves and sticks.. Kodys usually consists of dirt and grass lol.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> Every time you post a pic of Duncan he steals my heart a little but more. He has such pleading eyes..
> 
> I love how part of your Mahalo hair pile is like.. leaves and sticks.. Kodys usually consists of dirt and grass lol.


Lol the leaves weren't actually IN her hair, but after sweeping the laundry room they ended up in the pile. The room was covered in hair!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> She is a Corgi/Malamute mix.  She turns 5 on Christmas day!!



Shes precious! Wish her a happy birthday for me!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Too much!!! If that dog is ever missing, and I stop posting... 

That curve in her ears cracks me up every time. Such a tough looking sled head. It's so weird how the Malamute colors dominated pretty much all of her. Give her a birthday hug from me too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Teddie who could possibly get sick of these pictures. Have at it little girl. These pictures are wonderful. They all look great!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I just fell madly in love with Duncan. He's so handsome.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mahalo reminds me of my boyfriend's dog. Meeko is a Husky Beagle mix. His coloring and fur is all Husky, but it is on a Beagle body. I love it.

Great pictures!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awwww Teddie awesome pics! 

I love Buster smiling with his antlers on. Teddie's face is so adorable. And when you got the one of Mahalo with Teddie trying to take the antlers off - she's got grass n stuff all stuck to the antlers and her head  Too cute!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> They each got a turn being a reindeer, Buster didn’t mind, at least not too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, He looks GORGEOUS here! I love his facial expression.

All of your dogs are beautiful, and look great!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Lol the leaves weren't actually IN her hair, but after sweeping the laundry room they ended up in the pile. The room was covered in hair!


haha the joy of owning dogs lol


----------



## Azu (Nov 22, 2008)

i love love love mahalo!!! your dogs are the cutest bunch 
thanks for posting the pics.. my bf cant stop looking at her pics!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Great photos. Cute antlers. I feel you with the hair!


----------

